# what animal is this from?



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

went out in the woods to check a skunk trap and found this in it 
i'm thinking badger or a big skunk.
also added pic of some tracks that were in the mud near the trap


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like badger to me. Size and curvature are good indicators. I have never seen skunk claws that big. We had skunks living under a pine tree out in front of the house and they were practically our pets. Claws were not that big or curved.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Ya that is defiantly a badger.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Bigfoot. :wink: _(O)_


----------

